# Help me! Very very oily skin that I don't know how to deal with!



## unbelizable (May 27, 2008)

I have just tried posting a reply on a thread but for some reason, it's not working? A funny little image comes up in the bottom right of my post after I've posted and then I refresh and my post has disappeared - being new on Specktra if anyone knows what this is, please let me know!

 I have always had combination skin and it was only just before Christmas that I discovered how to make my skin hydrated in the very dry parts that would sometimes make my makeup flaky (argh I know, bad), but about 2 months ago I started a new pill and it has made my skin oily alllllllll over and for the first time in my life (I'm almost 21) I am breaking out in spots and it's really bad, well some people would say it's not that bad but considering I've never had breakouts before then I would say it's bad! How do I stop my skin from being so oily, I have been using an oil free moisturiser by Nivea - it's really good for the first 10 minutes but then my skin becomes oily and shiny again and it's freaking me out! Just as I get around to knowing how to prep my skin for make up properly - it all changes! Also I'm using Max Factor Colour Adapt - just like I always have as I really like it but I noticed that oily skin shouldn't use a liquid foundation! I could really do with some advice to combat this oily skin I've got until I can go see my nurse and change my pill to a different one..Particularly as I have a Benefit audition next Friday (6th june) and I want to have as near perfect looking skin as possible! Thank you so much if anyone can help me!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 28, 2008)

I'm not really sure what to suggest, if you're changing your pill soon I guess you just need a short term fix. My sister has had a similar problem to you and I know she used a clay based face wash which doubles as a mask from Origins and that was very helpful. You're already using an oil free moisturiser which is one of the most important things in my mind, if you already have oily skin you don't want to be adding anymore.

As for the breakouts, seeing as you usually don't get spots and you say they're not bad I would just try a drug store topical ointment. I'm not sure where you live but I know here in the UK we can get something OTC called Freederm, which has the active ingredient Nicotinamide which is basically the strongest thing you can get without seeing a doctor. Might also help to dry up some areas too.

MAC does an oil control lotion which is really good under foundation, I used to use it quite a lot when I was younger and was particularly oily. Studio Fix compact foundation also from MAC has a very very matte finish, you could try that for a bit and then set it with a blot powder and use blot papers for touch ups.

Hope that maybe helps a little - I wasn't really sure what to suggest so just drew on my past experiences. Let us know if you come up with a fix!


----------



## lainz (May 28, 2008)

i use the clinique toner #4 and it has worked wonders! as far as the breakouts, i use clinique's emergency acne spot treatment. twice a week, morning and night after washing my face, and i saw 98% clearer skin in a week. my skin is also REALLY oily but the toner calmed it down and now my makeup doesnt slide off my face.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

try using a benzoyl peroxide face cleanser. benzoyl perozide is pretty drying, so it might help cut down on the excess oil.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 30, 2008)

I use green clay masks in the summer, one by Body Shop that does wonders for oily skin.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 30, 2008)

for me when my skin is looking oily, its usually becuase i have UNDER mousturized and my skin is OVER producing oil.  if that makes any sense.  the best thing i have done is use Jojoba oil in the shower and then pat dry.  makes ALL  the difference.  i am way less oily.


----------



## vocaltest (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unbelizable* 

 
_I have just tried posting a reply on a thread but for some reason, it's not working? A funny little image comes up in the bottom right of my post after I've posted and then I refresh and my post has disappeared - being new on Specktra if anyone knows what this is, please let me know!

 I have always had combination skin and it was only just before Christmas that I discovered how to make my skin hydrated in the very dry parts that would sometimes make my makeup flaky (argh I know, bad), but about 2 months ago I started a new pill and it has made my skin oily alllllllll over and for the first time in my life (I'm almost 21) I am breaking out in spots and it's really bad, well some people would say it's not that bad but considering I've never had breakouts before then I would say it's bad! How do I stop my skin from being so oily, I have been using an oil free moisturiser by Nivea - it's really good for the first 10 minutes but then my skin becomes oily and shiny again and it's freaking me out! Just as I get around to knowing how to prep my skin for make up properly - it all changes! Also I'm using Max Factor Colour Adapt - just like I always have as I really like it but I noticed that oily skin shouldn't use a liquid foundation! I could really do with some advice to combat this oily skin I've got until I can go see my nurse and change my pill to a different one..Particularly as I have a Benefit audition next Friday (6th june) and I want to have as near perfect looking skin as possible! Thank you so much if anyone can help me!_

 
ugh i feel your pain. since i've been on my pill my skin has been SO SO oily, and i have little pimples under the skin etc which i've never had, but i just have to deal with it as i can't use any other pill. i use that oil free moisturiser by nivea too and i agree with you!!

i'll tell you something that has helped a lot - st ives apricot scrub. i've been using it for the last couple of weeks and its made a difference. also, nivea make a moisturiser called 'control it!' or 'control shine!' and its a 'mattifying' lotion which i put on before prep + prime skin. i was hoping p+p skin would solve my slipping off foundation syndrome from oily skin but it hasn't!

NatalieMT above mentioned studio fix powder compact above... i find it good as long as i'm not getting too hot/not doing too much... i work in a hairdressers so lots of hot hairdryers around and it looks a bit cakey after a while (never had that problem before the pill!), and studio fix fluid just feels heavy (even though its the best apparently for oily skin). at the moment i'm using select spf foundation and mineralize skinfinish natural and that has helped me looking less oily throughout the day!

sorry for the essay! but hopefully some of these products will help you until you get to the docs. maybe try the nivea mattifying gel/moisturiser and st ives apricot scrub as they're not hugely expensive like select spf foundation and msf natural! also deffo try a clay mask, they work wonders when you're extra oily!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2008)

I have oily skin too, I found exfoliation is important and find a good cleanser, ( I alternate 2 different cleansers St. Ives for blemish prone skin in the shower and Lancome Gel Clarte and use Microdelivery Wash by Philosophy for exfoliating.) Don't ever skip moisturizing, and try a good sheer "powder", I use mineral veil by bare escentuals. I usually blot with a paper towel when there's nothing else or blotting papers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BE Prime Time is also a good product that keeps oil from breaking make up down.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 31, 2008)

I have combination skin that gets extremely oily in the summer (even with using lightweight moisturizer sparsely).
I started using Olay refreshing toner for all skin types($3.99) recently and it really helped to keep oilies down. It has alcohol in it, but it doesn't overly dry out the skin or sting. Just a cooling sensation - and my skin is clearing up (I'm acne prone), it has witch hazel in it. HTH!


----------

